# Hunt in Natal



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just finished a 9 day hunt in Natal with my friend ..... had a great time.... here are a few pics


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice hunt. I love the not so typical antelope trophy pics.
How did the Garmin Xero work for you?


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats to you on some beautiful animals. If you don't mind me asking, where about did you hunt and would it be possible for me to get some details and contact info? I'm from natal and looking for a good game farm

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

That is one big Croc.


----------



## levi123 (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------

